# Lots of plants



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hello all,
I did a massive trim today and have a lot of plants available. I don't know them all yet but I am trying. I know I have rotala macrandra, watersprite, water wisteria, pearlweed I think it is, najas ( *tons* ) and more. A lot of fast growers. I don't have anything really exotic but would be great for someone to fill some empty space. You guys can have any and all you want. Throw me $5 for shipping or meet me somewhere and I can let you have your pick of the litter. I work in West Chester 4 or 5 days a week and can bring them with me. Hope someone is interested.


----------

